# Comment Supprimer des mp3 dans le iPod ???



## Muse 974 [iPoDawan] (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut je suis nouveau su ce forum 


 Une question je voudrais supprimer des chansons dans mon iPod 4g 20 giga mais je n'y arrive pas 

 ps: j'ai un pc avec windows xpsp1 je b'ai pas de problème pour copier ni écouter mais jai fait l'erreur de mettre en doubles une séries de mp3 et je voudrais bien les supprimer merci


 Merci


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

Muse 974 [iPoDawan] a dit:
			
		

> Salut je suis nouveau su ce forum
> 
> 
> Une question je voudrais supprimer des chansons dans mon iPod 4g 20 giga mais je n'y arrive pas
> ...


 Dans iTunes en bas a droite de la fenetre principale il y a le bouton de pref de l'iPod (quand il est connecté). Dans ces prefs tu coche "gerer manuelement".
 Ensuite dans la fenetre d'iTunes representant l'iPod tu enlève et tu ajoute ce que tu veux a la main.


----------



## Muse 974 [iPoDawan] (7 Septembre 2004)

Merci !! mais je voudrais savoir comment formater le ipod sous windows??? puisque je me suis emeller les pinceaux !!! ?

 merci


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Si je comprends bien, tu veux faire une remise à zéro de ton iPod.
 Si c'est le cas, lance l'updater et fait une restauration.

 @+
 iota


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

Muse 974 [iPoDawan] a dit:
			
		

> Merci !! mais je voudrais savoir comment formater le ipod sous windows??? puisque je me suis emeller les pinceaux !!! ?
> 
> merci


 Si tu t'es "emellé les pinceaux" pas la peine de formater. Suffit de selectionner tout les morceaux dans la fenetre iPod d'iTunes (ca doit etre "controle - a" sur PC) puis de les supprimer. Ensuite tu remet ce que tu veux...

 Cette manie de formater....


----------



## Muse 974 [iPoDawan] (7 Septembre 2004)

Merci jai carément fait l'update et c'est bon  !!!

 Merci beaucoup tt le monde !!!! 

 Je voudrais savoir si lé ipod pouver lire les Ogg avec un nouveau firmware peut etre ?? 

 Mon G4 20 giga je lai eu ce matin !! et je dois dire TROP DECHIRANT !! éstéthique trop parfaite !!  manipulation un peu zarbi (la molette je ne suis pa habituer) le son est impecc !! jai vu qu'il y avais un logiciel prénomer IMod pour booster le son de l'ipod mais le mien ct déja fait quand je lai lancer !!! 

 Juste une question (encore) jai utiliser itunes pour mettre mes mp3s sur lipod jai fais un dossier rock & co et ds ce dossier j'ai mis des dossiers de diférent groupe pourquoi le ipod mais tt dans le dossier rock & co et ne laisse pa les dossier séparé ?


 merci


----------

